# ClipArtBoom.com Offers Photo Template Pack



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new Photo Template pack from ClipArtBoom.com makes it easy to design personalized graphics incorporating photos for a host of products. Made for printers with digital printing capabilities, the pack includes 48 interactive photo templates and 72 vector clip art graphics in color and black-and-white, along with 23 compatible type fonts. 

Choose a design template in .ai, .cdr or .eps, add a photo and mix or match with .ai or .eps clip art to create production-ready custom designs for direct-to-garment, sublimation, print-and-cut and digital heat transfer applications. 

With templates including a variety of format and layout options and clip art elements showcasing individual and team sports, as well as trophies and awards, the pack has everything you need for professional photo fan merchandise, player and awards swag and more. 

Everything is royalty-free, with unlimited usage. To check out the collection, go to https://www.clipartboom.com/sports-photography-template-designs/.
For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

